# Umbra



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 9, 2007)

Its beena while, but due to RO moving and me not hasving internet, I wasn't able to post.

My dearest Umbra passed away just 10 days after giving birth to her 3 sweet babies. The babies died 4 days after being born. And though its a heartbreaking shame, I didn't get a chance toget all attached to them like I did with my Umbra. 

I also feel bad, because I was supposed to being the whole saving the species thing, and even though It wasn't my fault she died and I did everything I could, I s till kind of screwed myself and my ''mission''. If you catch my drift. Whenever someone passes away at the rabbitry, its sad, but its always along the lines of '' well. lifegoes on.'' But in this case.... it doesn't. I only have buck now. And how on Earth am I to find another doe? I can't afford another $250-$500 rabbit, plus the drive to North Carolina, or to have it shipped from NC or New Zealand. 

So...the end.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh no, im so sorry for your loss. Binkie free Umbra
:rainbow::bunnyangel::bigtears: And babies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 9, 2007)

I am so sorry Jess, I know how much she ment to you.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binky free Umbra. You will be dearly missed.


t.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 10, 2007)

Rest well, Umbra :rainbow::rabbithop.





:carrot*Amy*


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, how devastating. :cry2

Binky free Umbra :rainbow:

_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Im really sorry :sad::cry2


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Umbra....:tears2::cry2


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, not sweet Umbra...I was so hoping she would make it through that whole thing...I'm so sorry to hear that she and her babies didn't make it through...

That truly saddens me...I wish I'd been able to be there for you more through all that...and for that, I'm truly sorry, Jesse...

All my love and hugs,

Rosie*

P.S. I'm sorry I missed your call recently...things have been so insane and slightly horrible with us (financially)...but please try again, or I may just try to call you later today. I wuf you, Hun...


----------



## polly (Jul 11, 2007)

I am so sorry 

Binkie free Umbra:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free, Umbra. You were loved. ink iris:


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Umbra. She was a beautiful rabbit.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness Jesse. I am so sorry about Umbra and the babies. How devastating for you. I know that you have worked with and loved this bunny for a long time now. Keep your head up girl, you are creative and capable, things will work out in the end. Take care Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free Umbra.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 14, 2007)

Jessie,

My prayers are with you on the loss of such a special bunny...


Binky with the best of them, Umbra:bigtears::sosad


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 17, 2007)

"When the sun shines 
Weâll shine together 
Told you I'll be here forever 
That I'll always be your friend 
Took an oath 
I'mma stick it out 'till the end
Now that it's raining more than ever 
Know that we still have each other 
You can stand under my Umbrella 
You can stand under my Umbrella"


I used to sing this to her. But Isang it as ''Umbra- Ella." Her first and middlename. 

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. 

No other bunny could every replace my Umbra, But I would like toget another doe. I can't give up. It's not just he Enderbies, it's Umbra and her breed and everything that made her special tome. 

I don't have time like at all right now, I jsut got backfrom dinner and there's a long depressing story Polly might love to tell you, I just returned her PM. But i'm busyaas all anything. 

Rosie I miss you call me i'm gettingantsy. PS - I'll be in SD July 20-25. We'll be driving up to orange county. Wanna play? youcan cheer me up. I might even let you buy me an icecream. If you're good. 


But I hate to ever ask ANYTHING or ANYBODY......but if someone has some spare time and feels like making my day....consider it a wedding gift....

research importing rabbits from NZ, Enderby breeders in NZ (Natur's Pace), blah blah blah. I need info and a way toget things up and running again. 

Tally ho! 

-JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

OOHOOHOOH!!! You mean I might actually get to meet the fantastic JESSEBUTT???

I'm callin' ya TONIGHT, Girl!! I hope we can do the drive. Finances have been absolute CRAP!! I'll call ya, and we'll work somethin' out. I can't stand the idea of you being in town even remotely and us not being able to see you!!

YAYYY!!! :biggrin2:


----------

